# Vaping Selfie - Hall Of Fame!



## Metal Liz

Okay @BhavZ after a couple of attempts I finally managed to get you a cloud pic, phone kept missing the cloud hahaha 







Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## BhavZ

Looking good.. Nice vapour production on the evod.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

should be on a new thread "SELFIE WALL OF FAME"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483

johan said:


> should be on a new thread "SELFIE WALL OF FAME"



Lol, only you won't see the face, just a cloud. 

Cloudy with a chance of throat hit.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Metal Liz

okay... so let me put this to all you wonderful Ecigs SA peeps.... I challenge all of you to attempt the cloud selfie  Let's see what comes out hahaha

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## thekeeperza

Seeing I am bored at work - challenge accepted!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Metal Liz

WOW @thekeeperza dude that's one amazing cloud!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## thekeeperza

Metal Liz said:


> WOW @thekeeperza dude that's one amazing cloud!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Patriot dripper on the RaiVapes at 0.55ohm

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Metal Liz

how many attempts or did you camera capture it first go?


----------



## thekeeperza

Metal Liz said:


> how many attempts or did you camera capture it first go?


First go...forward facing camera is quite sharp

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz

mine laaaaaagggs a bit... by the time the shutter goes, half the cloud is gone hahaha


----------



## Oupa

Is it foggy in here, or is it just me...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Metal Liz

hahaha awesome one @Oupa - definitely foggy in there

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan

Geez! are you sitting ON Table mountain?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Metal Liz

johan said:


> Geez! are you sitting ON Table mountain?


still awaiting your cloud selfie

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Oupa said:


> Is it foggy in here, or is it just me...
> View attachment 3806


Its a VM cloud

Its not called vapour mountain for nothing 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## CraftyZA

Snorting vape 
Many of the new comers would not remember or know about this. I'f we going to do selfies, I think this one needs to be included

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Metal Liz

Hahahaha that's hilarious!!! 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## TylerD



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Metal Liz

Sheez @TylerD!!!! That's a HUGE cloud!!! You guys make mine look like mini-me (sorry fines master hehehe)

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oupa

Nice one @TylerD !!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Its foggy in cape town

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz

i don't have the taste box with me anymore, you could send it on to @thekeeperza but i would def like to try some of the chocmint tomorrow when i pick up the battery


----------



## RIEFY

Metal Liz said:


> i don't have the taste box with me anymore, you could send it on to @thekeeperza but i would def like to try some of the chocmint tomorrow when i pick up the battery


cool you can have the choc mint.



Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## RIEFY

a nostril snoz selfie





Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Metal Liz

awesome selfie dude!!! @Cape vaping supplies

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Metal Liz

Yeah!!!!! Great cloud @Rob Fisher, happy to see the fines master joined in the fun  i was awaiting your arrival hehehe


----------



## Rob Fisher

Metal Liz said:


> Yeah!!!!! Great cloud @Rob Fisher, happy to see the fines master joined in the fun  i was awaiting your arrival hehehe



Now that Hi Ho and Matthee have sorted out my REO issues I'm blowing huge clouds and the taste is awesome again!

This will probably be my last post until Sunday night... boat packed and ready for two days of fishing competition!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz

Thanks for making it happen Dev  you rock dude! \m/


----------



## devdev

We should all try and take selfie of ourselves vaping in funny/famous/awkward places. Will actually be quite funny

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

How's that Metal Liz



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Metal Liz

That's excellent @Zeki Hilmi seriously hahaha i thought my cloud was pretty good until all of you turned me into mini-me bwhaha


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Metal Liz

shaaaaaweee, @Rob Fisher, what's that you're holding there?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Metal Liz said:


> shaaaaaweee, @Rob Fisher, what's that you're holding there?



It's the Nautilus tank (5 ml's of Juice) on a Sigelei 20W. It's a match made in heaven! I guess I would have to say it the ultimate in conventional electronic mod with atomiser tank systems. On the 11th of April 2014 it is the best tank hands down. The 5 ml's of juice should last me a whole days vaping and I may only change the battery around 5pm.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Review here...
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/sigelei-20w.1654/

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

The front xamera on my phone sucks but here we go  will this do @Metal Liz











Tiny clouds  

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Metal Liz

Awesome @Stroodlepuff, so glad you're joining us  i was wondering whether you were busy attempting the selfies and that was why you were so quiet


----------



## devdev

No that definitely won't do @Stroodlepuff you have enough animals to be classified as a small zoo. I expect a vaping selfie with at least one animal in the scene

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Metal Liz said:


> Awesome @Stroodlepuff, so glad you're joining us  i was wondering whether you were busy attempting the selfies and that was why you were so quiet



Lol was putting the little one to bed and then I forgot  its been a very long day

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

devdev said:


> No that definitely won't do @Stroodlepuff you have enough animals to be classified as a small zoo. I expect a vaping selfie with at least one animal in the scene



Challenge accepted

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz

mmm... wonder where @johan and @Matthee's cloud selfies are....?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Feeeshy! Will get with the others tomorrow 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## devdev

Think I may have got carried away.

Hitting dischem blended Pink Spot on the nautilus and the VTR. Too much for the Samsung camera to handle. Was too lazy to go find my iPhone

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Nice!!!! My clouds look so tiny now 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Metal Liz

devdev said:


> Think I may have got carried away.
> 
> Hitting dischem blended Pink Spot on the nautilus and the VTR. Too much for the Samsung camera to handle. Was too lazy to go find my iPhone
> View attachment 3824
> View attachment 3825


Sheez devdev, you sure you don't have a fire at your place???

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz

Stroodlepuff said:


> Nice!!!! My clouds look so tiny now
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


Don't feel bad, did you see mine hahahaha, it's like a nothing compare to any of you, but just wait, i will improve hahaha - just give me some time


----------



## devdev

I demand massive clouds from my gear, and the high VG content from the dischem blend ensures that's what I get. A fish is cheating Stroods! It's like a captive audience.

Tomorrows vaping selfie challenge for you is 3 cats in one pic, or 1 cat and a dog at the same time

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rowan Francis

devdev said:


> We should all try and take selfie of ourselves vaping in funny/famous/awkward places. Will actually be quite funny



Challenge accepted

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rowan Francis

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## shabbar

Lollipop lounge ?
Me likey


----------



## Rowan Francis

Well somebody issued a challenge .. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rex_Bael

Testing out the new coil on my Kayfun

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff

devdev said:


> I demand massive clouds from my gear, and the high VG content from the dischem blend ensures that's what I get. A fish is cheating Stroods! It's like a captive audience.
> 
> Tomorrows vaping selfie challenge for you is 3 cats in one pic, or 1 cat and a dog at the same time



Eish! Ok ill try  

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mohamed

me chasing the perfect circle 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Reinvanhardt

Nothing like a good vape on a fine morning.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## devdev

Such a distinguished gentleman. Thank you for sharing this kind sir!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Reinvanhardt

devdev said:


> Such a distinguished gentleman. Thank you for sharing this kind sir!



Lol! I distinguished myself by almost passing out from a semi-serious nic overdose trying to get this shot right

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev

Reinvanhardt said:


> Lol! I distinguished myself by almost passing out from a semi-serious nic overdose trying to get this shot right



I think this is a winner right here. Not sure if it was a selfie though, unless you did a tripod mission. All in favour of self induced nic high on saturdays, that and some caffeine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz

Excellent shot @Reinvanhardt!!! Love it!!!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reinvanhardt

devdev said:


> I think this is a winner right here. Not sure if it was a selfie though, unless you did a tripod mission. All in favour of self induced nic high on saturdays, that and some caffeine



Tripod indeed Mister Good-Duck Sir. Cheers @Metal Liz!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483

Reinvanhardt said:


> Nothing like a good vape on a fine morning.
> 
> View attachment 3834



Awesome pic!

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## devdev

Then full marks for effort @Reinvanhardt! Brilliant concept and execution

*applause*

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Reinvanhardt said:


> Nothing like a good vape on a fine morning.
> 
> View attachment 3834


Winner! Nothing like an early morning ghost juice.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ET

exorcist homage hung over vaping selfie

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD

Cape vaping supplies said:


> a nostril snoz selfie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Love it bro! Such a cool pic!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Allan

devdev said:


> Think I may have got carried away.
> 
> Hitting dischem blended Pink Spot on the nautilus and the VTR. Too much for the Samsung camera to handle. Was too lazy to go find my iPhone
> View attachment 3824
> View attachment 3825



I have cloud envy!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## shabbar

Up in smoke

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rowan Francis

Cheech . I miss you 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Metal Liz

Improvement on the cloud selfie front hahahaha 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Classic photo @Reinvanhardt !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Tornalca

1st attempt 






2nd attempt 








Sent from Galaxy S5 LTE using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## annemarievdh

My first attempt of a vaping selfie

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## devdev

A visible @devdev selfie

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## annemarievdh

2nd attempt...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Metal Liz

i'll say the same to you @annemarievdh than what i said to @devdev, you sure there's no fire at your place???

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Metal Liz said:


> i'll say the same to you @annemarievdh than what i said to @devdev, you sure there's no fire at your place???



hahaha the camera snapped at the right time

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silverbear

Cloudy with a chance of .........

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Attempt number 2







Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff

And one with a kitty specially for @devdev






Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Riaz

seeing this is about clouds.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Allan



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Tom

trying to follow the forum....

Gesendet von meinem LIFETAB_E7316 mit Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## crack2483

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Metal Liz

this thread has quietened down quite a bit... mmm... are these the only brave ones to attempt the vaping selfie? I'm sure we can do better than this

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Riaz

ok its time i contributed to this thread

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## TylerD

Riaz said:


> ok its time i contributed to this thread


Awesome progression pics @Riaz ! Love your pics!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Riaz said:


> ok its time i contributed to this thread


@TylerD stole the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## PeterHarris

challenge accepted

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Silver

@Riaz, your pics are superb
That first one is brilliant!!! 
I like the way the light falls on the vapour


----------



## Riaz

Silver said:


> @Riaz, your pics are superb
> That first one is brilliant!!!
> I like the way the light falls on the vapour



thanks @Silver 

took me some time to get the correct angle LOL


----------



## Gazzacpt

What the hell my little re coiled evod






Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Riaz

thats a lotta vaper from a evod!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Lovely @Gazzacpt !
Peeps need to have respect for the recoiled EVOD and mPT2 clan!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET

awesome pics guys. and yeah, recoiled evods/protanks kick the snot out of most commercial tanks and coils


----------



## Gazzacpt

Riaz said:


> thats a lotta vaper from a evod!


I tried with the russian you can see nothing my arm is to short maybe I should try a side angle. Will mess around.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz

Gazzacpt said:


> I tried with the russian you can see nothing my arm is to short maybe I should try a side angle. Will mess around.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


side angle with a russian, sounds interesting

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BhavZ

This is me with a rebuilt mPT2 on the SVD at 10w

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Silver

Custom mPT2 King, @BhavZ!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Zodiac

Evod 1, standard 1.8 ohm coil, 1300Mah Vision Spinner, 4.2V, Alien Visions, Gorilla Juice, here we go @Metal Liz, you asked for it

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## ShaneW

My new Kayfun 3.1 with 1.8 ohm coil on my SVD

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Zodiac

Hardware :
Standard Evod 1 unit with 650Mah Evod battery, standard 1.8Ohm coil.

AVE GJ

Seriously ?!?!!? 














Sublime !!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ShaneW

Dude... you are rocking that evod!


----------



## Zodiac

Lol, thanks man, enjoying it immensely


----------



## Avikaar Sonlall

Circles  . Might not be a very hard skill but its the first thing I learnt.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## johan

Some nice rings

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Hotboxing my car with VM4 and my trusty Russian






Promise I'm behind all that vapour. 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## crack2483

crack2483 said:


> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk




New device, new selfie 






But I'm sure I can make it more overcast with a bit of tinkering. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Dr Evil

1.8ohm 2.4 ID rebuilt coil in mPT2 with VM4 on an SVD at 9w





Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johan

Geez what are you vaping @Dr Evil - DIESEL?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Dr Evil

johan said:


> Geez what are you vaping @Dr Evil - DIESEL?


Bwahahahaha @johan, that's the coil I posted the other day that I made, the flavour and vapour density is amazing. That photo i took after a lung hit meneer 

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BhavZ

Dr Evil said:


> Bwahahahaha @johan, that's the coil I posted the other day that I made, the flavour and vapour density is amazing. That photo i took after a lung hit meneer
> 
> Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


3.0mm ID or 2.4mm ID?


----------



## Dr Evil

BhavZ said:


> 3.0mm ID or 2.4mm ID?



Like i said, 2.4mm ID 

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


----------



## BhavZ

Dr Evil said:


> Like i said, 2.4mm ID
> 
> Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


LOL, the post does track if you edited it lol!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

BhavZ said:


> LOL, the post does track if you edited it lol!


Lol, you caught him out. That deserves a fine, @Dr Evil!


----------



## Dr Evil

Matthee said:


> Lol, you caught him out. That deserves a fine, @Dr Evil!



Cool, wasn't intentional, I've been planning a 3mm ID build in a mPT3 the last few days so that could be why i was thinking 3mm the whole time

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


----------



## Andre

Dr Evil said:


> Cool, wasn't intentional, I've been planning a 3mm ID build in a mPT3 the last few days so that could be why i was thinking 3mm the whole time
> 
> Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger





Dr Evil said:


> Like i said, 2.4mm ID
> 
> Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


Of course, we are just pulling your leg, but the second quote with that big grin must have been intentional.


----------



## Dr Evil

That definitely was intentional lol

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Erica is on fire tonight! Yum!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver

Dr Evil said:


> Like i said, 2.4mm ID
> 
> Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger



Wicked vapour from that coil @Dr Evil
What is the difference vape wise between the 2.4 mm and a 1.5 mm ? (TH and flavour)
I assume you have built a 1.5 mm coil in it too...


----------



## MurderDoll

These selfies that you guys are posting.
Im assuming they are done without inhaling?
Cause damn, you guys have some serious clouds going on here!


----------



## Dr Evil

Silver said:


> Wicked vapour from that coil @Dr Evil
> What is the difference vape wise between the 2.4 mm and a 1.5 mm ? (TH and flavour)
> I assume you have built a 1.5 mm coil in it too...



Thanks @Silver, TH and flavour on 2.4 is a bit more on the same flavour juice but because there is more wick i go through juice a whole lot faster

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


----------



## Dr Evil

MurderDoll said:


> These selfies that you guys are posting.
> Im assuming they are done without inhaling?
> Cause damn, you guys have some serious clouds going on here!



My selfie was after I pulled it into my lungs 

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


----------



## MurderDoll

Sorry for the double post.

Computer didn't show it was posted.

When you inhale to lung. Doesn't it burn?

What Nicotine level you using?


----------



## johan

Lung inhales produce much more vapour clouds than just one huge puff @MurderDoll  - lung volume capacity is much bigger than a mouth's.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## BhavZ

MurderDoll said:


> Sorry for the double post.
> 
> Computer didn't show it was posted.
> 
> When you inhale to lung. Doesn't it burn?
> 
> What Nicotine level you using?



Mine is done after inhaling

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riaz

BhavZ said:


> Mine is done after inhaling


mine too

after a lekker long lung hit

i love it

and im using 9mg

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Mine was also done after inhaling. As for lung hits... I do it maybe once a week because after a couple of lung hits I have to lie down! And my throat doesn't like them either.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## crack2483

Getting a little cloudy in here. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Riaz

nice one @crack2483

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## johan

Another DIESEL VAPIST

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## PeterHarris

took this last night. 

this was my 1st rebuilt coil in a mPT3 on my MVP @ 3.6V
coil was 1.5mm ID and 5 wraps, (32 G) came to 1.7 Ohm

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Gazzacpt

Practicing for coil comp. Dual coil trident 0.6 ohms






Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## PeterHarris

Gazzacpt said:


> Practicing for coil comp. Dual coil trident 0.6 ohms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


if you were a couple of shades more red, i could have easily mistaken you for a fire extinguisher

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Zegee

coz I like dragons 

sent from my reonautical cloud machine

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Wca

My 1st vape selfie.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## johan

@Wca is also a Diesel Vapist it seems

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Wca said:


> My 1st vape selfie.
> View attachment 4946


You need to clean the camera lens, it is all hazy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff

But first let me take a vapfie

Step one:






2






3






4






Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff

CraftyZA said:


> Snorting vape
> Many of the new comers would not remember or know about this. I'f we going to do selfies, I think this one needs to be included



Haha I remember that! was a classic!


----------



## Metal Liz

nice step by step account of why your house is hotboxed Stroods

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## crack2483

Stroodlepuff said:


> But first let me take a vapfie
> 
> Step one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk



No shoes. ..... that's so rachid. Looool. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

crack2483 said:


> No shoes. ..... that's so rachid. Looool.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



That song cracks me up - have you heard the male version?


----------



## crack2483

Stroodlepuff said:


> That song cracks me up - have you heard the male version?



No. Will Google shortly.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stroodlepuff

ill save you the trouble  http://elitedaily.com/humor/let-take-dickpic-selfie-pardody-bound-happen/

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gizmo

Wait.. let me take a **** pic

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Cat

ok, either i'm doing it wrong - somehow, or it's just not possible with Twisp or iTaste VV.


----------



## PeterHarris

Cat said:


> ok, either i'm doing it wrong - somehow, or it's just not possible with Twisp or iTaste VV.


push your i taste VV to max wattage i think its P11 then do i nice long direct lung inhale and presto your now a cloud machine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cat

ok, 10A, much better. cough-cough, but maybe it's the Feellife 24mg...in a tank that's had red bull Liqua and e-dealiq Litchi 36 through it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris

Cat said:


> ok, 10A, much better. cough-cough, but maybe it's the Feellife 24mg...in a tank that's had red bull Liqua and e-dealiq Litchi 36 through it. i think i'm heading for a Pro-tank 2 Mini soon.


 oh also dont do it too much, else you will find yourself on the brink of a silver


----------



## Chop007

Aah what the heck lets join the party.





The Mellow Dragon.


----------



## PeterHarris

Chop007 said:


> Aah what the heck lets join the party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Mellow Dragon.


your nose is on fire!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## bwbwings

What.... all these selfies and no duck lips

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## crack2483

Another mod another selfie






Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483

And the other one just because...





Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rowan Francis

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BhavZ

Lets see, the weather there is cloudy with a chance of (nic) buzz


----------



## Rowan Francis

Had to search for one pic that you could actually see me !!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hein510

busy in the garage and decided its time for a selfie

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## annemarievdh

Hein510 said:


> busy in the garage and decided its time for a selfie
> View attachment 5217




Haha were are you, cant see you


----------



## Hein510

right there! see the phone on the left and the Nemi on the right? well Im somewhere in between!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Hein510 said:


> right there! see the phone on the left and the Nemi on the right? well Im somewhere in between!



Haha I know, but you have to look closely. Very good vaping selfie


----------



## Metal Liz

Finally a selfie with my MVP





Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Piekaboo, I see you !! Hahaha nicely done @Metal Liz

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Metal Liz said:


> Finally a selfie with my MVP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk



Exactly how my bathroom mirror looked this morning while trying to shave

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RIEFY

you guys got it all wrong lol

like this





And not like this





only jokes lol

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver

Nice dense cloud there CVS!
Its the REO. Gosh it produces dense vapour
Now I know how @TylerD got that same thick dense cloud shot at the last vape meet. Was the REO

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## wazarmoto

Anyone who is a fellow beardy should try to exhale slowly and check how the vapor hangs on the beard. Lol. Feels like my beard is ready to go gear second like Luffy. Lol. Still trying to get a good picture while it hangs.

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## PeterHarris

MVP 2.0 / Aero Tank / VK Pina Colada 2.1 Ohm / 8.5w

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Riaz

wazarmoto said:


> Anyone who is a fellow beardy should try to exhale slowly and check how the vapor hangs on the beard. Lol. Feels like my beard is ready to go gear second like Luffy. Lol. Still trying to get a good picture while it hangs.



i will take mine later

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spiri

Trident on Stingray - 0.9ohm coil loaded with Adam Bomb: Adam's Apple.

​

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## johan

Now I know what happened to all the organic cotton at Dischem!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Spiri

johan said:


> Now I know what happened to all the organic cotton at Dischem!



Mega lolz Johan, this is actually done with Silica. But I do find that cotton creates huge plumes, especially the cotton swabs, the rolled cotton does not really do it for me although it is easier to work with.


----------



## johan

Spiri said:


> Mega lolz Johan, this is actually done with Silica. But I do find that cotton creates huge plumes, especially the cotton swabs, the rolled cotton does not really do it for me although it is easier to work with.



Lol I was referring to the cotton photoshopped into your photo! just joking - it's some awesome clouds, looks more like serious Diesel vaping.


----------



## Spiri

That one went straight over my head @johan , some lateral thinking going on there. My mind must be a little "hazy" tonight.


----------



## johan

Spiri said:


> That one went straight over my head @johan , some lateral thinking going on there. My mind must be a little "hazy" tonight.



Don't worry we all get mentally constipated from time to time

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

@Spiri, that is a very dense cloud indeed!!


----------



## Cat

Cape vaping supplies said:


> a nostril snoz selfie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD





> Sent from my Roller using Kayfun 3.1 ES



great. i googled Roller a few days ago, seems like a good option for me. i can see there the size is good for in the car, i could carry it in my pocket. i think fasttech had some Roller clone...? and the Kayfun? a dripping tank, you use it in the car?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

This is the best the twisp and I manged to do 






Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## PeterHarris

Yiannaki said:


> This is the best the twisp and I manged to do
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


that's pretty impressive for a twisp

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki

PeterHarris said:


> that's pretty impressive for a twisp



Just pulled it off charge so I figured the best chance for a decent cloud would be now 


Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## annemarievdh

Yiannaki said:


> This is the best the twisp and I manged to do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



That's a good cloud

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

annemarievdh said:


> That's a good cloud



Thanks 

Hopefully there will be better ones to come someday 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Yiannaki said:


> Thanks
> 
> Hopefully there will be better ones to come someday
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



Don't worry to much about that at the moment. Just enjoy every cloud along the way

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

Cat said:


> great. i googled Roller a few days ago, seems like a good option for me. i can see there the size is good for in the car, i could carry it in my pocket. i think fasttech had some Roller clone...? and the Kayfun? a dripping tank, you use it in the car?



The roller is on another level dont think there is a clone. kayfuns there are lots of clones. There was a stage of my vaping career where I only dripped and I use to drip and drive as well not very practical and not safe. I use anything and everything in the car. kayfun on a mech is awesome you just need to find the right mech that suits you

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RIEFY

so im bored have nothing to rebuild or atleast nothing worth rebuilding. so I have taken some cloud shots with a little gs h2 atty on an itaste vv











Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## RIEFY

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PeterHarris

is this not the same 

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/vaping-selfie-hall-of-fame.1676/


----------



## Riaz

yes @PeterHarris you are correct


----------



## annemarievdh

@Cape vaping supplies 

And again in the car

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RIEFY

lol

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## RoSsIkId

Thats my happy face
Vaping
Riding bike
Driving fast cars
Etc
Etc

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## crack2483

Is the missing tooth so that you can vape and smile at the same time? 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Die Kriek

PeterHarris said:


> is this not the same
> 
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/vaping-selfie-hall-of-fame.1676/


Not really, on this one we can actually see faces

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RoSsIkId

Aero space ftw


----------



## Andre

PeterHarris said:


> is this not the same
> 
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/vaping-selfie-hall-of-fame.1676/


Thanks, could not find that one. Moved the posts to there.


----------



## kimbo



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Bonez007

Here is my vaping selfie. Doesn't require any vapour!



Photo filter for dramatic effect

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## 6ghost9

So I decided after taking like 100 photos trying to get the perfect one....I decided to be different. Let me also just add that I might be buzzing off a vaping high after taking lung hit after lung hit (Which I am not used to) WOW!!!










Now let me go pass out on the work couch for a few minutes to get my sanity back!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Necris




----------



## Andre

6ghost9 said:


> So I decided after taking like 100 photos trying to get the perfect one....I decided to be different. Let me also just add that I might be buzzing off a vaping high after taking lung hit after lung hit (Which I am not used to) WOW!!!
> 
> View attachment 8965
> 
> 
> View attachment 8967
> 
> 
> View attachment 8966
> 
> 
> Now let me go pass out on the work couch for a few minutes to get my sanity back!


Ah, for me you have set the standard for these selfies: Start off with a recognizable person. BTW, buzzing of a vaping high is called a "Silver" around here. Named after someone who started this loathsome habit.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## PeterHarris

Revive. 

OK my intention was not to Revive this thread. I was merely trying to confirm if one of my nostrils was a bit stuffy. 
Exhibit a. 






It was. 

But then I had so much fun it turned into a photo shoot. Lol

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Riddle

PeterHarris said:


> Revive.
> 
> OK my intention was not to Revive this thread. I was merely trying to confirm if one of my nostrils was a bit stuffy.
> Exhibit a.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was.
> 
> But then I had so much fun it turned into a photo shoot. Lol


Yup best way to check only one nostril is getting stuffy ... lol I've done that before.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Dr Phil

Boombies


----------



## PeterHarris

Riddle said:


> Yup best way to check only one nostril is getting stuffy ... lol I've done that before.


im telling you, the medical uses for vaping are endless.... and not just medical, general uses aswell.
like for example if you have a really smelly number 2 in the bathroom, you just vape some wild berry juice, and presto....air fresher.
or
if your dog is constantly in your face, just blow a cloud - instant dog(pet) replant.
or
if you are living the life of a cat burglar, and you want to check for laser trip alarms, just blow a cloud... 

endless uses. im tellin' ya!

Reactions: Funny 3 | Informative 1


----------

